# 11' Carlisle Oar



## Dave623Z (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a well experienced 11' Carlisle oar (yellow). It has been a spare on 12 Grand trips. Has a 6" carlisle blade (black). No other parts / accessories. $100.00
I live north of Seattle, will be going through Boise on the way to a Grand trip, early March.


----------

